
Show HN: Fast, unopinionated, minimalist web framework for Arduino - username13
https://awot.net
======
Raed667
When I was in school, most my usage for arduinos was to get/send data via
serial port, through a laptop or an RPi and sending it to a server.

This kind of projects would have made my life much, much easier.

I would have loved to see a "setup" guide in your getting started page.

~~~
ljlukkar
Hello! I'm the author of this project. The website contains a full step by
step tutorial
[https://awot.net/en/guide/tutorial.html](https://awot.net/en/guide/tutorial.html)
for deploying a standalone react app on ESP32.

------
gitgud
Serious question: How efficient would it be to use low powered devices for a
static website, rather than traditional servers?

Load balancing, and scaling (adding more micro controllers) seems like a big
win.

Would the energy per request be lower of higher on the low powered devices?

~~~
shifto
Depends on the content and the amount of clients a mcu could handle at a time.
For and arduino using a simple http server (no https) I think you can have up
to 5 active connections before it crashes.

------
atum47
what WiFi module does this work with?

~~~
ljlukkar
Any that implements the Client interface. It is not limited to WiFi modules
but for example also works with Teensy and the Ethernet shield. I use it with
ESP32 and ESP8266 most of the time.

